# Homemade Tools >  Cutting/Marking Gauge

## wormil

Marking Gauge for Swap - by Rick M. @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community



Padauk and poplar, iron is made from a hex key. If I were to do anything different, I would cut the round mortise then glue on the padauk with just a small hole for the iron but live and learn. The threaded insert ties the mortise and tenon together (they are also glued). The iron is very sharp and cuts nicely. Will mark to a depth of about 2.5. Also useful for cutting strips of veneer.

----------

halsan2 (Jul 30, 2016),

kbalch (Oct 6, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks wormil! I've added your Cutting and Marking Gauge to our Woodworking and Measuring and Marking categories, as well as to your builder page: wormil's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Cutting and Marking Gauge  by wormil 

tags:
marking, gauge, hand tools

----------


## Al B Thayer

That's a manly tool. I love it. Light on the touch or bare down. 

Al

----------

wormil (Oct 10, 2013)

----------


## Altair

Nice design. No need to change between spurs and blades. Heavy duty too.

----------

wormil (Aug 22, 2014)

----------

